# Hit curb, now 2 codes!



## Shrap (Mar 11, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So it was a little icy and I may have been driving a little faster than i should have been. Long story short, i took a corner and slid into a curb at around 15 mph. now my alignment is off, ESP and ABS lights come on after around 15-20 min of driving, and i have these codes...what are they and how do I fix them? Tried clearing them but they keep coming back.
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8D0-907-389.lbl
Part No: 8D0 907 389 E
Component: ABS/ESP allrad D46 
Coding: 06397
Shop #: WSC 02325 
2 Faults Found:
01542 - Yaw Rate Sensor (G202) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Hit curb, now 2 codes! (Shrap)*

The steering angle sensor is not "zero'd out" now because your alignment is out. For example suspect steering wheel is no longer level when driving straight.
Replace any loose suspension parts if needed and get a 4 wheel alignment.
If the codes are still present after, follow the zero procedure to reset the steering angle sensor zero position.
Suggest deal with yaw last as hopefully after alignment and elimination of steering angle sensor DTC then yaw sensor may stop complaining.


----------

